# HOW DO YOU know when SOMEONE IS a prostitute?



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I guess you would just ask them, but why would that question come up? You saw them standing at a corner or something? xD


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you just ask them, but be prepared for a (kind of deserved) slap if they aren't.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Ask how much? If she slaps you she is probably not a prostitute.

Then you ask her again. If she slaps you the second time she's definitely not a prostitue.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ if you have to ask how much it is, you shouldn't be shopping there. 


anyhow, why would you care if someone is a prostitute or not? 

and the answer is, they live in Essex.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

You never know for sure but here are some field notes on the average prostitute:

1. They are lurking around a dark corner, having apparently nothing to do and nowhere to go. (Not an alleyway, though. That's the sign of a potential rapist.)
2. They're ratchet.
3. Extreme boobage present, usually mushrooming out and over a very tight and/or short top. 
4. Hoop earrings.
5. They run when they hear or see a police car.
6. Oh yeah, and they tend to sell sex for money. Just a rumour I've heard.

(This is in jest. You can't really tell just from appearance, nor even from "evidence" if you know the person and have been snooping around. Never hurts to ask, unless of course by the resulting sting of a slap should they reply in negatory.)


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

There's no way to tell; someone who appears to be a prostitute could be an undercover cop.


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

haha, ive had prostitutes try and come on to me before, lol gotta love toronto after dark


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

If you're on a date with a chick and you pull over to drop her off and she stays in the car for a few seconds, she's a hooker.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

After the bj, he or she asks for money. That could be a sign.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

markwalters2 said:


> After the bj, he or she asks for money. That could be a sign.


Thats why right after the deed you have to let them know they owe you money before they do.

Oh, your a prostitute too? No sheit.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

If they dressed like this and stand at the side of the road ...










they could be just a supermodel.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

When you ask them and they say yes


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Talk to them like a prostitute's clients talk to a prostitute. If they understand any of it, then they're probably a prostitute.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

In the Netherlands, prostitutes are usually located behind shopwindows decorated with red curtains inside one particular street or neighbourhood (depending on the size of the city you're in). If you go into this neighbourhood and see a lady behind a shopwindow performing confusing gestures you can be pretty sure she is a prostitute. This confinement of prostitutes to one particular area is also very useful when you've got a prostitute phobia, like me, in which case you can just avoid this area and be pretty confident you are not going to encounter any prostitutes anywhere else. I am not sure if this approach holds to other countries as well, though.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Daniel C said:


> In the Netherlands, prostitutes are usually located behind shopwindows decorated with red curtains inside one particular street or neighbourhood (depending on the size of the city you're in). If you go into this neighbourhood and see a lady behind a shopwindow performing confusing gestures you can be pretty sure she is a prostitute. This confinement of prostitutes to one particular area is also very useful when you've got a prostitute phobia, like me, in which case you can just avoid this area and be pretty confident you are not going to encounter any prostitutes anywhere else. I am not sure if this approach holds to other countries as well, though.


I'm curious, has legalisation of sex workers in your country solved or caused more problems in your opinion?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

TabulaRasa815 said:


> When you ask them and they say yes


This is probably the most effective means of find out.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Use your spidey senses and detect potential prostitutes, then you can ask them, chances are you'll be right.

Just as a safety measure, practice slap dodging skills too.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm curious, has legalisation of sex workers in your country solved or caused more problems in your opinion?


Well, the thing is, it is going to happen anyhow, whether you legalise it or not. And when you legalise it you can at least try to regulate it and keep an eye on the practices to excessive exploitation. I don't say there is no exploitation of sex workers in the Netherlands, but I think it is easier to detect than in other countries. Plus, as I said, the restriction to prostitution to one street or neighbourhood is also a large plus. So all in all I'd say legalisation has more advantages than disadvantages.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

The police need you to say something like: Do xxxxx and I will pay you $xx. They are audio recording everything you say and it won't stand up in court unless they have you explicitly saying you want to pay for sex. If you use hand gestures, innuendo (full service, just the basics... ) and non-verbal communication then you will be safe. If the girl keeps pressing you to say out loud what you want, then GTFO of there.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Their *** hole looks like a hippo yawning.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

markwalters2 said:


> If they dressed like this and stand at the side of the road ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One problem these days is that it's harder to distinguish the real prostitutes from those who just dress like one...


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

In Las Vegas they don't look like stereotypical *****s. 
They're usually very classy and pretty looking BUT they sit at bars and stuff by themselves waiting for a man to come along. Sometimes they will sit next to you at the slot machines, talk to you a little, and pretend to play until you get the gist of what she is doing.
Friend had an experience with this and when he took his wedding ring hand out from his lap into plain sight the woman left. Sometimes they won't leave though.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

when she's super hot and hitting on you


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

monotonous said:


> when she's super hot and hitting on you


X2 
Pretty much


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

When they have a job.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Bumping this thread. This guy may have found a solution!


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

ashli116 said:


> One problem these days is that it's harder to distinguish the real prostitutes from those who just dress like one...


There's all kinds of prostitutes, from ultra expensive elite to the stereotypical "cheap hooker" in the alley. I don't think we can label all of them by one or two superficial factors.

However, I've noticed two trends that many prostitutes seem to follow:
1) they have a drug addiction
2) they have some personal history that drove them to prostitution, whether it's violence or drugs or whatever.

One night I was at a bar, and I met a couple of women sitting at the bar stools. They were young and very talkative and very happy. We talked for a while and one of them told me she was a prostitute, though she wasn't "working" that night. She also said she had a child at home and didn't finish high school. She was incredibly nice, and very funny, and I would never have thought she was a prostitute if she hadn't told me...but I didn't want to get into more of her personal history. The experience at the bar was fine as it was.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

She'll chew gum in a certain fashion and just by the way she dressed obviously, she's a hooker.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

when they offer sex for money.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

mark101 said:


> Eh!? :sus


how much?

(joking )


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

If they wear boots ...


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

You can find plenty on www.backpage.com


----------

